# Indiana Pacers a good fit for Shawn Marion?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Dallas Mavericks’ forward Shawn Marion remains an unrestricted free agent and it looked like his days in Dallas have come to an end. He has enjoyed great success with the Mavericks, winning a championship in 2011. Marion hoped to join a contender if he could not remain with the Mavericks and although plenty of teams would like to sign Marion, no one will give him the money he is looking for.
> 
> Chuck Myron of Hoops Rumors thinks the Indiana Pacers would be a good fit for Marion.
> 
> ...


http://fansided.com/2014/07/28/shawn-marion-rumors-indiana-pacers-fit/#!bqckFi


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'd love to have Marion on the team. I've wanted him in Indiana for quite a while.

That being said, there's no way George moves back to the 2. You don't play your star player out of position just to force Marion into the lineup.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm not sure Marion's a starter at this stage in his career. That said, I'd welcome him for the minimum if we can move Copeland to open a roster spot. I'd be fine with giving him 20-25 mpg off the bench backing up West and George. That cuts into Scola's time, which is great, and means we don't have to even think about playing Solomon Hill or Damjan Rudez, which is also great. 

The main issue I have is with him seeing time at the 3. Our spacing is already atrocious and Marion's never been a consistent shooter. Plus, he can't dribble more than once or twice, even in a straight line drive. But that's still better than anything else we have right now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Matrix needs to come home.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't mind the idea of Hill or Rudez getting decent backup minutes early on to see if either can be a competent NBA player. 

Hill hasn't really got much of a shot yet, and Damjan is an unknown commodity when it comes to the NBA.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I don't mind the idea of Hill or Rudez getting decent backup minutes early on to see if either can be a competent NBA player.
> 
> Hill hasn't really got much of a shot yet, and Damjan is an unknown commodity when it comes to the NBA.


I agree, and I have confidence that in Hill's prime, he will be the 8th man on a decently successful team. But for now, I'd much rather have Marion than have to rely on two unknown commodities for anything other than Copeland-time.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> I agree, and I have confidence that in Hill's prime, he will be the 8th man on a decently successful team. But for now, I'd much rather have Marion than have to rely on two unknown commodities for anything other than Copeland-time.


Fair enough. I do agree it would be nice to have a guy we could trust coming off the bench.


----------

